# More than he could chew???



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

what do ya'll think


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazing photos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great series of photo. Did he ever get it down. In a couple of photos it looks like the
frog is holding on so he won't go down.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Never give up!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

^^^Same thing I was thinking^^^. Cool Pics.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

He went off into some reeds so I am not sure who won. I know he dropped him a few times and knocked the **** out of him so if he did make it he wasn't feeling to good.


----------

